# Currituck To Require Permit To Drive On Beach



## rivabum (Jul 13, 2017)

Looks like Currituck N.C. will require a ORV beach driving permit. $50 for a 10 day pass and $150 for an annual pass. They want to reduce traffic on the beach. Guess they figured the federal government can do it down south so they can do it up north.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

It's all about the $$$$$$$


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Its not a beach driving Permit... It is a Parking Permit... You can drive up and down the beach as much as you want because of the developed real estate but no paved roads. 
If you drive and park anywhere on the beach to either fish or play with your family and friends its gonna cost you. I don't see how they will be able to enforce it....
I sure wont be driving up there to fish in Carova as I have done in years past. I don't see how they think a yearly beach driving pass up there should cost $150.00, yet a pass for the entire CHNS only costs $125.00

Furthermore I don't think they (county commissioners) took the land owners into consideration, business owners or the residents. I think there will be a great deal of "push back"


----------



## rivabum (Jul 13, 2017)

I just saw it was actually a parking permit. I never really fished that end of the OBX. Prefer the area from Avon down to Hatteras.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Report said the folks renting those 4x4 only houses will also have to get the permit. May help because that stretch of sand is a total madhouse.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Out of town owners get four free permits. Residents get unlimited free permits. Easy to inforce if your parked and no permit- ticket, same with the air down law, if your stuck and a deputy checks your tires and you have over 20 psi - ticket


----------



## twbranch (May 28, 2014)

When I went up there last summer, it seemed like way too much traffic and a couple of people got too close to the wild horses too. It's a shame people can't mind the rules. So now we all pay for it.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Now it has changed to permits the Friday before Memoral Day too Labor Day you have to have a permit to park. Rest of the year free. It still has to be voted on again.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

It's totally unenforceable. The currituck sheriff's office does not even have parking tickets. What are they going to to do ...watch you "park" then write you a summons to come to court?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Alexy said:


> It's totally unenforceable. The currituck sheriff's office does not even have parking tickets. What are they going to to do ...watch you "park" then write you a summons to come to court?


If they didn't have them before they will now , It's no problem to order Ticket Books , their are companies that do just that , Were do you think they come from .


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

County Ordinance ... they (LE)don't WRITE tickets anymore , they print them off in thier vehicles, after entering the info on their laptops. Still unenforceable and WILL NOT Alleviate beach traffic, between May and Sept.


----------

